# SMASHING PUMPKINS - 2012



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Love them, had to buy this ......

Amazon.com: Mellon Collie & the Infinite Sadness: Music


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Dave, you do know this album isnt new, its from 1995/96


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

chefhow said:


> Dave, you do know this album isnt new, its from 1995/96


Yes Sir, i have that one also, but this is a Remastered from original and re-released with 3 extra cd's full of remixes and such.




> The Deluxe Box Set's 5 CDs include 64 bonus tracks of previously unreleased material or alternate versions of MELLON COLLIE era songs


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

$135 ****!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Victor_inox said:


> $135 ****!


Yeah, luck me.. My friend locally owns his own music shop, so I get music at his cost or if I want to borrow and rip a disc , he says fine.

so I have more than i can listen too.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

DAT said:


> Yeah, luck me.. My friend locally owns his own music shop, so I get music at his cost or if I want to borrow and rip a disc , he says fine.
> 
> so I have more than i can listen too.


Isn`t that nice, good friends is more important then money. I have to use torrents and mostly there compressed mp3 crap.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

the original master did not suck, neither did Gish.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

chad said:


> the original master did not suck, neither did Gish.


Gish was an excellent recording, more so then Siamese Dream which had some odd noises in the back ground of some tracks.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

chefhow said:


> Gish was an excellent recording, more so then Siamese Dream which had some odd noises in the back ground of some tracks.


Gish is a blast on a summer day with the windows down and the system set for stun.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

agree with everything so far. dat, would you be willing to hook up some sp fans with some burned copies of the new release? i'd pay for blank discs and s/h?

btw, you guys seen them in concert? they are pretty darn good. i remember their farewell tour at the united center, that was a good show. also, at the aragon; chicago has the best music and the best venues, just saying....


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

brett said:


> agree with everything so far. dat, would you be willing to hook up some sp fans with some burned copies of the new release? i'd pay for blank discs and s/h?
> 
> btw, you guys seen them in concert? they are pretty darn good. i remember their farewell tour at the united center, that was a good show. also, at the aragon; chicago has the best music and the best venues, just saying....


yeah pm/email me , or if you interested in something else.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness is one of those great albums from my teenage years that I never want to lose.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

brett said:


> also, at the aragon; chicago has the best music and the best venues, just saying....


They played A LOT just minutes from where I lived and sit at work... I worked one of their "comeback shows" right next door to work.

They were like a local band to me.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

chad, are you sure you don't mean siamese dream instead of mcis? 

Gish was great, had snappy drums that you don't find in that genre much anymore. Something still doesn't set well with me on that record, I thought albini had his dick in there until I looked it up. I prefer siamese dream for lots of reasons -- it was also recorded more in-line with what the "space rock"/shoegaze music scene had become in the early- to mid-90s. Including y our Champaign bands, etc, w/ the layered guitars, distant vocals, etc. The dynamics came from the _guitars_ back then, not the cymbals. 

But MCIS was recorded way too hot, and the low bass was too exaggerated. I really like the album (box set of b-sides was good too), but I don't think it was engineered as well as siamese dream. Even so, it was their last good album IMO.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

MarkZ said:


> chad, are you sure you don't mean siamese dream instead of mcis?
> 
> Gish was great, had snappy drums that you don't find in that genre much anymore. Something still doesn't set well with me on that record, I thought albini had his dick in there until I looked it up. I prefer siamese dream for lots of reasons -- it was also recorded more in-line with what the "space rock"/shoegaze music scene had become in the early- to mid-90s. Including y our Champaign bands, etc, w/ the layered guitars, distant vocals, etc. The dynamics came from the _guitars_ back then, not the cymbals.
> 
> But MCIS was recorded way too hot, and the low bass was too exaggerated. I really like the album (box set of b-sides was good too), but I don't think it was engineered as well as siamese dream. Even so, it was their last good album IMO.


dude, I stand corrected.

The newest one is not TOO bad either, it's just not the same though.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

markz has a point, there are places in mcis that are too hot and too compressed.

by champaign bands, do you mean HUM? in which case, please listen to downwards is heavenwards.

btw, i grew up in illinois, so this is all sentimental to me!


----------



## lucky (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't believe this album came out in 1995. Jeezus it's been 17 ****ing years already.

I never liked a single song on Mellon Collie, but Siamese Dream is one of my all time favorites. Billy Corgan is one weird, talented guy. Good thing he never swallowed one too many pills or a bullet like so many of his contemporaries.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

brett said:


> markz has a point, there are places in mcis that are too hot and too compressed.
> 
> by champaign bands, do you mean HUM? in which case, please listen to downwards is heavenwards.
> 
> btw, i grew up in illinois, so this is all sentimental to me!



Hum, Poster Children, Jeff Garber's bands (Castor, National Skyline, etc), basically everyone on Parasol records. The Champaign scene had a pretty distinctive sound and grabbed the nation by the balls for a short moment in the 90s, a few years after My Bloody Valentine began veering rock music in a different direction, which ultimately steered bands like The Smashing Pumpkins, Hum, Swervedriver, Failure, ... Listen to Siamese Dream and it's almost completely derivative, which gives you a sense of how much influence MBV had on the sound of these bands. It's always been funny to me that a largely British musical movement had such a big impact on the midwest -- Chicago, Champaign, KC, St. Louis, Milwaukee bands. Seems like two unlikely partners.




lucky said:


> I can't believe this album came out in 1995. Jeezus it's been 17 ****ing years already.
> 
> I never liked a single song on Mellon Collie, but Siamese Dream is one of my all time favorites. Billy Corgan is one weird, talented guy. Good thing he never swallowed one too many pills or a bullet like so many of his contemporaries.


Billy Corgan is a hell of a guitar player too, which a lot of people don't really think about. He's also a control freak. When he formed Zwan, they released one album before the band imploded. I think he could get away with it with the Pumpkins, because he came up with those guys... but being a control freak around other established musicians (Matt Sweeney, David Pajo...) isn't usually going to fly. I'd love to get the real story about what went on there.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

good stuff Dave this is good album for long drive.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

brett said:


> markz has a point, there are places in mcis that are too hot and too compressed.
> 
> by champaign bands, do you mean HUM? in which case, please listen to downwards is heavenwards.
> 
> btw, i grew up in illinois, so this is all sentimental to me!


They still play special events. Was the system tech for the last show just, what, 6 weeks ago?

Most of them stayed local. 

Matt has a recording studio close by, cool place.
Earth Analog


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

chad said:


> Matt has a recording studio close by, cool place.
> Earth Analog


Orange and Hiwatt goodness on that site...


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

MarkZ said:


> chad, are you sure you don't mean siamese dream instead of mcis?


To me there is no song better than Mayonaise


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

MarkZ said:


> Orange and Hiwatt goodness on that site...


Never gonna go away.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Notloudenuf said:


> To me there is no song better than Mayonaise


Yeah, I like all of side 2.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

chad said:


> They still play special events. Was the system tech for the last show just, what, 6 weeks ago?
> 
> Most of them stayed local.
> 
> ...




chad, did you ever get to listen to centaur? also, as long as we're on midwest bands, kc had a pretty good scene with shiner and now the life and times.

btw, saw zwan at the double door, probably lost my hearing for a good 3 hours after that!


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I like your taste Brett.  I've gotten to meet Al Epley several times, and have now seen The Life and Times play 14 shows since '03, including the time they opened at the double door for Hum's new years eve reunion show. Also went to one of the five shiner reunion shows a couple months ago in NYC. And all I got is this stupid t-shirt.


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Gish FTW! That's what got me into them - Jimmy Chamberlin is the beez kneez - He totally changed the way I play drums. Totally agree about the snare sound on that album (and in general).



brett said:


> btw, you guys seen them in concert? they are pretty darn good. i remember their farewell tour at the united center, that was a good show. also, at the aragon; chicago has the best music and the best venues, just saying....


I saw them right before Siamese Dream came out (basically still supporting Gish). It was a killer show for sure. Then, I saw them for the Siamese Dream tour - I was at *the* "Shoe" show in Houston (when little Billy stopped the show after 4-5 songs because someone threw a shoe at the stage _[twice]_). What a ***** 

One of my all-time favorite 90's bands for sure. I haven't checked out the "new lineup" yet - I liked the original *band*, not just Billy and his whining - but I plan on checking it out with an open mind...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

brett said:


> chad, did you ever get to listen to centaur?


You bet.. I have worked in the music scene here for quite some time.


----------

